# Can you make your dog into a lap dog?



## Bonn1997 (Dec 17, 2008)

I have a 22 lb Cavalier King Charles Spaniel mix. I love everything about her but I do wish she'd be more of a lap dog. I don't know if she's too long for my lap (she's very long--possibly mixed with a Basset or Doxie). When she's on any unstable surface that isn't flat and hard, she doesn't seem to like it (my lap, my bed, my couch). Can I condition her to be comfortable on my lap or should I just accept that no dog is perfect? She loves to be petted and is definitely affectionate.


----------



## rosemaryninja (Sep 28, 2007)

You can encourage your dog to cuddle by reinforcing the behaviour. However, some dogs just seek them out while others don't. I know Spunky will never be a lap dog, no matter how much I reinforce her getting into my lap. I may be able to train her to do a trick where she gets into my lap, but she'll never just seek it out on her own. It doesn't make her imperfect, because my idea of a perfect dog isn't a lapdog.


----------



## Max'sHuman (Oct 6, 2007)

I think you can to a certain extent. I mean you can't change her personality, per se, but as rosemaryninja said you can reinforce the behavior. If you give her treats, praise and lots of pets when she's in your lap, before long she will associate your lap with really good things and may choose to come up on her own occasionally.


----------



## TooneyDogs (Aug 6, 2007)

Start out by sitting on the floor....legs straight. Play games, treat, pet, do a little cuddling. The 2nd part is jumping up while you're in a chair. Alot of dogs need to be taught to jump.....they're just 'jumpy' by nature.


----------



## Bonn1997 (Dec 17, 2008)

Actually, all I had to do was discover her "secret spot"; she loves to have me pet her behind and around her ears. She happily stays on my lap for about 10 or 12 min if I do that. It's great!


----------



## traininglabs (Feb 21, 2009)

Bonn1997 said:


> When she's on any unstable surface that isn't flat and hard, she doesn't seem to like it (my lap, my bed, my couch). Can I condition her to be comfortable on my lap or should I just accept that no dog is perfect? She loves to be petted and is definitely affectionate.


I have a labrador mix who used to hate sitting on anything obove the ground-- she would jump onto my bed but then lock up and refused to move or lie down, as if she was afraid of falling off (even though she was never in any danger of doing so). I simply kept inviting her up on the bed and every time she tried it she would become a little more comfortable. It took a pretty long period of time, but now she'll come up without hesitation and is able to move around just fine. I think it's just a matter of letting the dog try it and keep trying it until they get used to it, with plenty of praise from you along the way.


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

I am not ashamed to admit I clicker-trained Kim to be a snuggler, lol.

Gotta do what you gotta do 

Webster came snuggle-tastic though...to the point he needed to be taught boundaries and to respect people's space...


----------



## winniec777 (Apr 20, 2008)

Bonn1997 said:


> Can I condition her to be comfortable on my lap or should I just accept that no dog is perfect?


I'm glad you found something that works and you're both enjoying it! It's so funny, though, that my definition of a "perfect" dog is one that _doesn't_ want to climb into my lap, LOL! She's never wanted to but I'm glad because when she lands on me with all 65 lbs of her it hurts! I had a schnauzer who was definitely a lap dog. Well, actually, she was more of a side dog who liked to lay next to you touching you. I would move a few inches and she would follow. Having had both kinds of dogs, I kind of like the more independent kind I have now. But again, I think that's more because of her size than anything else. 

Your pup is cute, btw!


----------



## FilleBelle (Aug 1, 2007)

Snuggle-tastic...lol


----------



## Bonn1997 (Dec 17, 2008)

winniec777 said:


> I'm glad you found something that works and you're both enjoying it! It's so funny, though, that my definition of a "perfect" dog is one that _doesn't_ want to climb into my lap, LOL! She's never wanted to but I'm glad because when she lands on me with all 65 lbs of her it hurts! I had a schnauzer who was definitely a lap dog. Well, actually, she was more of a side dog who liked to lay next to you touching you. I would move a few inches and she would follow. Having had both kinds of dogs, I kind of like the more independent kind I have now. But again, I think that's more because of her size than anything else.
> 
> Your pup is cute, btw!


Thanks! Yeah, not everyone wants a lap dog. I can definitely understand that. Here's a better picture of her. Her ears and eyes look strange in the lap picture.











traininglabs said:


> I have a labrador mix who used to hate sitting on anything obove the ground-- she would jump onto my bed but then lock up and refused to move or lie down, as if she was afraid of falling off (even though she was never in any danger of doing so). I simply kept inviting her up on the bed and every time she tried it she would become a little more comfortable. It took a pretty long period of time, but now she'll come up without hesitation and is able to move around just fine. I think it's just a matter of letting the dog try it and keep trying it until they get used to it, with plenty of praise from you along the way.


Yeah, I agree. I think that's why she's getting more and more comfortable on my lap and gradually willing to stay for longer periods of time.


----------



## Independent George (Mar 26, 2009)

My 40 lb. mutt is the opposite of a lapdog. I'll invite her onto the couch, and she'll try to burrow into the space between the small of my back and the cushions. 

I had a conversation at the park the other day with a lady who was struggling to convince her 105 lb Bernese that she _wasn't_ a lapdog.


----------



## Bonn1997 (Dec 17, 2008)

Independent George said:


> My 40 lb. mutt is the opposite of a lapdog. I'll invite her onto the couch, and she'll try to burrow into the space between the small of my back and the cushions.
> 
> I had a conversation at the park the other day with a lady who was struggling to convince her 105 lb Bernese that she _wasn't_ a lapdog.


Really? I'd LOVE a 105 lb lap dog. And I think Bernese Mountain Dogs are perhaps the prettiest dog breed in existence.


----------

